# Looking for Teacup or Tiny Toy Poodle!



## Pytheis (Sep 17, 2019)

Poodles don’t come in teacup size. They come in toy, mini, and standard in the United States. You will never find a reputable teacup breeder, so your best bet will be to look for a good toy breeder. What do you want in a dog besides size?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Nicolebrudner said:


> I am looking for a teacup poodle, preferably. But could end up with a tiny toy which is what we have now.
> 
> Anyone have any information on a reputable breeder?
> 
> thank you!


I would like to strongly dissuade you from buying a tiny toy (of any breed). The really small ones are very likely to have serious health problems all their lives. Toy poodles have a maximum height of 10 inches (measured at the top of the shoulder blade), so a reasonable minimum would be 8 inches. Instead of looking for a tiny toy, look for a person who breeds quality toy poodles.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I'm sorry if we're raining on your poodle parade but it's very true that any breeder deliberately breeding for undersize toy poodles does not have the poodles health as a primary interest.

To be considered a reputable breeder by many of us at PF, proper health testing of the breeding parents is a must. Every pure breed and mixed breed is subject to heritable diseases. This and other testing is done on the breeding dogs to increase the overall health of the individual puppy as well as their breed in the future. 

For example, many people like the cute, short legged look, especially in the smaller breeds. The problem there is that the short legs are actually a genetic mutation which can severely affect health.

*Health Testing Criteria - Parents Are Tested Not Puppies - Additional Testing*
*Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc. *
Versatility In Poodles, Inc. vipoodle.org

*Toy Minimum Testing Criteria*
prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation

In addition to health testing, proper conformation, meeting the breed standard for the variety: toy, miniature, or standard is another necessary part of the equation. 

There's much more to talk about so please let us know if you'd like to know more.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

if you are intent on finding a toy, a well bred toy is quite small to begin with








this is my boy from a top show breeder and he is over sized at 11" and ~ 6 1/2 pounds


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

And Mr. Leonard Pink is so very handsome, Twyla! I always enjoy seeing pictures of your babies.


----------

